# Salt dog Vs Fisher Poly Caster?



## Tree Guy MA (Oct 30, 2008)

I have been looking for a Poly spreader for a short bed pick up this year. The dealer we buy all our plows from has the fisher line but I have been seeing mixed reviews on the poly Caster. It seems like most people like the salt dog. Does anyone have any experience running stright sand though either of these units? How do they compare auger driven vs rubber belt?


----------



## Tree Guy MA (Oct 30, 2008)

*So*

not many people have experience with these spreaders?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

What we're not fast enough for you.

Both these units and your questions have been discussed many times. Try the search feature.

Here's a couple to get you started

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=50938&highlight=saltdogg

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=55027&highlight=saltdogg

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=37426&highlight=tornado


----------



## Tree Guy MA (Oct 30, 2008)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the info. sorry to repost the same question


----------

